# Clomid and Cyclogest



## vixc2000 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all

I was just wondering if anyone could please give me some advice? I started Clomid this month and I'm also due to start Cyclogest tomorrow (9 dpo to try to extend luteal phase). I managed to get Cyclogest prescribed after reading it can help to extend cycles if luteal phase is short. 

Anyway... Has anyone else ever used this combination and if so, can they be used back to back?? My consultant prescribed 6 months worth of both and told me to go back in 6 months if still all BFN, which to me suggests I can take them back to back. But if the cyclogest delays af, then when should I start retaking clomid?? If I'm delayed a few days am I ok to start clomid 2 days post beginning of bleed as I normally would?? Do my cycles reset themselves after cyclogest, ie af arrival is the start of cycle, day 1? 

Fingers crossed it works first time and I won't need to worry bout this...  

Ta for any help/advice...

Vix
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's completely fine to use cyclogest alongside clomid.  Cyclogest is just a form of progesterone support.  Following ovulation, progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is the area of follicle where egg popped out.  Progesterone is what prepares the womb lining for possible implantation and then if there is a pregnancy, sustains it for around 10/12 weeks until placenta takes over completely.

If there is no implantation then corpus luteum breaks down, womb lining sheds and period starts.

So....assuming you ovulate on clomid then you would have your own natural progesterone plus using the cyclogest as well then this can help prevent the womb lining shedding too quickly and hopefully allowing time for any embryo to implant (implantation can happen anywhere between 5-12dpo).

Cyclogest can delay/hold back your period in some cases so what you want to do as you're on clomid is to do a pg test at 14dpo (or a little longer if you've not had a bleed).....if it's a negative then stop the cyclogest and wait for your full red bleed to start (ignore spotting/old brown blood)....first day of red bleed after stopping cyclogest would be cycle day 1 and then you start clomid again, as prescribed.  Clomid needs to be taken on correct cycle day, as prescribed by your GP/consultant.

Obviously if it's a positive pg test then you continue with the cyclogest (and don't bother with the clomid !!)    

Are you on clomid because you don't ovulate naturally or are you being prescribed it to boost ?  How long are your cycles usually ?  If you do ovulate naturally, when does that usually happen and how long are your luteal phases (I'm assuming they're particularly short otherwise you wouldn't be prescribed additional progesterone) ?

Are you having any form of follicle tracking or progesterone blood test to confirm ovulation ?  If not then may be worth starting to chart your temps, cervical mucus and position so you can start to see patterns in your cycles and be able to judge better when you've ovulated...so you can then work out when would be 14dpo (or later) to do test.

Hope that helps
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## vixc2000 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Natasha

Thank u so much for the fab in depth reply, that's certainly helped me a great deal!! Was worrying I'd have to have a month off inbetweeen cycles and I really didn't wanna do that!!

I do ovulate without the need for clomid, they have prescribed it to boost the situation! My cycles are usually 26/27 days and I ovulate on day 15 so although my luteal phase is not horrendously short like some I've read about, I thought it was worth suggesting to my consultant and he was happy to prescribe, thank goodness!! I had a prog blood test earlier this week and should find out the result either Sunday or Monday, so should know how things are going then. They don't do scans at my hosp (well I've never been offered one..) so just relying on the blood test.

Thanks again for the info, it really has helped!

Vix
xx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi,
Just thought I would add that I used Cyclogest for a few months and it made my period come a week earlier and for a longer period...  I don't know why, but I have stopped using it as It messed up my cycles.  And I did not know if I was having a true period or if it was just some strange side effect.
xx


----------

